# No GFCI protection, non-dwelling sump pump?



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know of any NEC requirement to GFCI protect a hardwired sump pump.

Chris


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

raider1 said:


> I don't know of any NEC requirement to GFCI protect a hardwired sump pump.
> 
> Chris


Chris,

That makes two of us, just found that odd.

Chris


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I have an existing building with a below grade loading dock. There is a hard wired sump pump under a grate down there. I would assume this would require GFCI protection but I find no such requirement.
> 
> Am I missing something here?
> Thanks


Sorry not a code answer but do you want a reliable pump? No GFCI protection.

Pumps are invariably going to leak some current so what kind of ground fault protection works? Not a Class A GFCI, the trip settings are way too low. There are GFI breakers that have a higher 30 ma trip but they don't offer electrocution protection only property protection so the pump is still more reliable without the GFI.

Now a code answer but not an NEC answer. GFI protection is not required for a sump pump. CEC answer.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> I have an existing building with a below grade loading dock. There is a hard wired sump pump under a grate down there. I would assume this would require GFCI protection but I find no such requirement.
> 
> Am I missing something here?
> Thanks


What you are possibly missing is the fact that the electrical code is the minimum requirement.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Chris,
> 
> That makes two of us, just found that odd.
> 
> Chris


About the only equipment that I know of that requires GFCI when hard wired is a pool pump. I am sure there may be others.


----------

